# led front marker lights



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi i hope someone can help with this .i have a 2008 autocruise starblazer and some of the led lights on the front roof dont work so iam looking to replace them.
thay have 4 led lights in each one part no is E2 0206018 make is jokon .
thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lights*

Hello,

Have you tried here?

Hella make a better range and many are interchageable

TM


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Marker light*

Try Jokon GB Ltd, Unit 24 Dawkins Rd, Poole, Dorset, BH15 4JD

Tel: 01202 679121

I bought lights for my Adria from them

Best of luck

Roger


----------

